# La lettera "e" aperta e chiusa



## ancuta

Sono una studentessa d'italiano e la mia professoressa cerca di impararmi la differenza in pronuncia fra la "e" chiusa e aperta. Nella mia lingua materna questa differenza non esiste. Anche se capisco la spiegazione quando sono con lei, quando torno a casa dimentico tutto e mi fa impazzire. Puo un nativo dirmi alcune parole con la e chiusa e alcune parole per la e aperta, cosi posso studiarle e chissa forse anche ricordarle.


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Necsus

ancuta said:


> Sono una studentessa d'italiano e la mia professoressa cerca di insegnarmi la differenza di pronuncia fra la "e" chiusa e aperta. Nella mia lingua materna questa differenza non esiste. Anche se capisco la spiegazione quando sono con lei, quando torno a casa dimentico tutto e questo mi fa impazzire. Può un nativo dirmi alcune parole con la e chiusa e alcune parole con la e aperta? così posso studiarle e, chissà, forse anche ricordarle.
> Grazie in anticipo


Ciao, ancuta. Gli esempi classici per indicare le due vocali sono _caffè_ (e aperta, con accento grave) e _perché_ (e chiusa, con accento acuto), in questo sito puoi trovarne altri. Se poi vuoi approfondire un po', se ne parla qui nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
"Per aiutarvi, vi diamo l'elenco della parole più comuni che richiedono l'accento acuto sulla _e _finale: _affinché, benché, cosicché, finché, giacché, né, nonché, perché, poiché, purché, sé _(quando è pronome: "Marco pensa solo a _sé_"), _sicché, ventitré_ e tutti i composti di _tre _(_trentatré, quarantatré, centotré_, ecc.); infine, le terze persone singolari del passato remoto di verbi come _battere, potere, ripetere_, ecc.: _batté, poté, ripeté_, ecc. In tutti gli altri casi, l'accento sulla _e _finale è grave. [...]"
Ciao.


----------



## Crisidelm

E non ti ha ancora parlato delle "o" aperte e chiuse: d'altronde anche in Italiano ormai non s'insegnano più in pratica, anche se poi sempre più spesso si sente sbagliare "bòtte/bótte".


----------



## la italianilla

Il discorso qui si fa molto più ampio. La questione non è solo capire quando si scrive perch*é* o *è* (3° persona singolare, voce del verbo _essere_), che, tra le altre cose, una volta studiati, son pure facili da ricordare. La questione veramente spinosa è un'altra, come t'ha accennato Crisidelm: gestirsi gli accenti tonici e quindi conseguentemente quello fonico.
Tempo fa, per necessita di crediti al liceo, m'ero messa a far teatro e, nello stesso periodo, per questo motivo, avevo partecipato a diversi corsi di dizione. Secondo me, se uno non impara da subito, è molto difficile e laborioso. E comunque credo che il 90% degli italiani non sappiano che:



> pesca (da _pescare_) si legge pésca
> pesca (frutto) si legge pèsca



Quindi pare leggermente pretenzioso insegnare ad uno straniero queste cose, quando oramai non s'insegnano più neppure ai giovani. Mah.


----------



## Crisidelm

Ci sono parole in cui sbagliare l'accento suona più evidente, come per esempio "segreto". L'accento della seconda "e" è chiuso ovvero acuto:"segréto". Se lo si pronuncia "segrèto" si sente da lontano l'errore...


----------



## la italianilla

Crisidelm said:


> Ci sono parole in cui sbagliare l'accento suona più evidente, come per esempio "segreto". L'accento della seconda "e" è chiuso ovvero acuto:"segréto". Se lo si pronuncia "segrèto" si sente da lontano l'errore...



Scusa Crisidelm se mi permetto...ma suona "evidente" _per te_ o per chi comunque ha studiato o conosce questa cosa: c'è gente ma manco sa che perché si scrive con la *é*, figuriamoci se sa distinguere quand'è che una _e_ all'interno di una parola è chiusa o aperta...via!
Ti faccio un esempio banale, che secondo me denota il fatto che il fenomeno del non conoscere le e/o chiuse o aperte esiste anche tra persone che hanno studiato: mio padre ha studiato ingegneria, gli ho chiesto di segreto: non lo sapeva. Chiederò ai miei amici, sia quelli all'università che non: ci scommetto quello che vuoi che secondo me, la maggior parte della gente, *anche quella colta*, se gli si mette davanti un _ménta _e _mènta_ (voce verbo mentire) assolutamente non ha idea di cosa sia. Per due motivi:
1. come fa uno a saperlo se già quando ero alle elementari io, fine anni 80, non le insegnavano più. (figuriamoci ora che i ragazzini fanno meno di meno di meno della metà di prima)
2. alla gente NON GLIENE FREGA UN TUBO...e sai perché?
a) perché non si scrivono quindi eventualmente, anche nei casi formali, non si incappa in errori!
b) perché la gente quando parla se ne frega di ste cose. Pensa alle cose semplici, immediate: meno gli si complica la vita, meglio è.

Ovviamente questo non vol esser un attacco personale a te, ci mancherebbe . Si tratta solamente del mio parere.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Buongiorno...
In riferimento alla parola "segreto", l'unica pronuncia esatta, per quanto mi possa ricordare, è segréto.  Non credo esista la parola segrèto.  Esistono invece gli omografi "secrèto" (p.p. di secernere) e "secréto", lett.ant. per segréto.  O sbaglio? Attendo correzioni.


----------



## Crisidelm

La italianilla, non confondere "grafia" con "pronuncia": normalmente segreto non si scrive esplicitando l'accento, ma se si pronuncia con l'accento sbagliato sulla seconda e, il fatto che la pronuncia non è quella corretta risulta evidente (a chi parla normalmente Italiano, perlomeno: è ovvio che per chi italiano non è, oppure negli ambienti in cui il dialetto locale è usato di preferenza, tutto ciò non vale); "segréto" e "segrèto" suonano ben differenti al pronunciarle. Per ToscanoNYC, certo, la grafia, e quindi anche la pronuncia, corretta è "segréto".


----------



## la italianilla

Crisidelm said:


> La italianilla, non confondere "grafia" con "pronuncia": normalmente segreto non si scrive esplicitando l'accento, ma se si pronuncia con l'accento sbagliato sulla seconda e, il fatto che la pronuncia non è quella corretta risulta evidente (a chi parla normalmente Italiano, perlomeno: è ovvio che per chi italiano non è, oppure negli ambienti in cui il dialetto locale è usato di preferenza, tutto ciò non vale); "segréto" e "segrèto" suonano ben differenti al pronunciarle....(CUT)



Quoto su tutto, infatti non ho confuso la grafia con la pronuncia. Quello che intendevo dire è questo (forse non mi son spiegata bene):
se io vado da un italiano medio e gli dico:"Secondo te, _segreto_, ha la seconda e chiusa o aperta?" puoi star certo che la maggior parte non sanno manco di cosa stai parlando. Ripeto, qualunque italiano medio con una media cultura. Non chi studia ste robe. 
Idem per il discorso pesca. Se io vado e dico:"Secondo te, _pesca_ si dice con la e chiusa o aperta?" Vorrei proprio vedere quanti italiani risponderebbero:"Ah sì: pesca con la e aperta se si tratta di frutto, pesca con la e chiusa se viene dal verbo pescare!" 
Ecco cosa volevo dire  spero che ora sia più chiaro!


----------



## Crisidelm

E io avevo capito che questo intendevi. Ma un italiano (nato e residente in Italia) è "naturalmente" (si fa per dire...) portato a pronunciare le parole con il giusto accento, se non altro perché ormai ha "l'orecchio" per queste cose. Uno straniero che sta imparando l'Italiano ovviamente no, e proprio in ragione di questo è importante fargli capire a pieno il senso e l'importanza dei diversi accenti, anche se è effettivamente complicato.


----------



## Stiannu

Crisidelm said:


> Ma un italiano (nato e residente in Italia) è "naturalmente" (si fa per dire...) portato a pronunciare le parole con il giusto accento, se non altro perché ormai ha "l'orecchio" per queste cose.


 
Qui pacatamente dissentirei. A parte l'esempio pésca-pèsca, un classico relativamente conosciuto, io non avrei idea di dove collocare le _e_ e le _o _aperte e quelle chiuse. 
La mia impressione di ignorante è che la pronuncia aperta o chiusa, che ha effettivamente una versione ufficiale "codificata", poi nella pratica vari enormemente a seconda degli accenti regionali.
Andate in un bar genovese e sentite come la gente chiede un caff*è *(oppure una cr*e*pe alla nut*e*lla ad un chiosco).
Confrontate un italiano del nord e uno del sud (es. napoletano) che dicono "che bu*o*no!".


----------



## Crisidelm

Ripeto:"La italianilla, non confondere "grafia" con "pronuncia": normalmente segreto non si scrive esplicitando l'accento, ma se si pronuncia con l'accento sbagliato sulla seconda e, il fatto che la pronuncia non è quella corretta risulta evidente (*a chi parla normalmente Italiano, perlomeno: è ovvio che per chi italiano non è, oppure negli ambienti in cui il dialetto locale è usato di preferenza, tutto ciò non vale*); "segréto" e "segrèto" suonano ben differenti al pronunciarle...".
Sono perfettamente conscio che la pronuncia delle parole varia da regione e regione, ma ciò ricade nel dominio dei "dialetti": io parlo di un italiano che parla italiano con proprietà (senza necessariamente essere un professore), che pronuncia "buono" correttamente, indipendentemente da dove venga. In alcune zone, limitate, del Veneto, è normale dire "segrèto" (oltre ad altre parole con e ed o pronunciate aperte quando dovrebbero essere chiuse ecc.), però risulta chiaro anche alle persone provenienti da tali zone che è una pronuncia tutta loro, incorretta sebbene abituale.


----------



## BlueWolf

Crisidelm said:


> Ripeto:"La italianilla, non confondere "grafia" con "pronuncia": normalmente segreto non si scrive esplicitando l'accento, ma se si pronuncia con l'accento sbagliato sulla seconda e, il fatto che la pronuncia non è quella corretta risulta evidente (*a chi parla normalmente Italiano, perlomeno: è ovvio che per chi italiano non è, oppure negli ambienti in cui il dialetto locale è usato di preferenza, tutto ciò non vale*); "segréto" e "segrèto" suonano ben differenti al pronunciarle...".
> Sono perfettamente conscio che la pronuncia delle parole varia da regione e regione, ma ciò ricade nel dominio dei "dialetti": io parlo di un italiano che parla italiano con proprietà (senza necessariamente essere un professore), che pronuncia "buono" correttamente, indipendentemente da dove venga. In alcune zone, limitate, del Veneto, è normale dire "segrèto" (oltre ad altre parole con e ed o pronunciate aperte quando dovrebbero essere chiuse ecc.), però risulta chiaro anche alle persone provenienti da tali zone che è una pronuncia tutta loro, incorretta sebbene abituale.



Io invito invece a non confondere _dialetto_ con _accento_. Io per esempio vengo da Milano, e non conosco una parola di dialetto, né il dialetto è usato qui (a dir la verità non ho manco presente che suono abbia il dialetto milanese).
Eppure, qui pronunciamo, tanto per dirne una, _perch*è *_e non _perch*é*_, e in generale molte vocali che dovrebbero essere chiuse sono invece pronunciate aperte. 
Non sono assolutamente d'accordo quindi che "la pronuncia delle parole [...] ricade nel dominio dei "dialetti". Sono due cose completamente diverse. Io non sto parlando dialetto solo perché dico _perchè_ invece di _perché_, sto parlando italiano con un accento milanese.
Questo _perchè_ pronunciato in modo non ortodosso viene riconosciuto immediatamente dagli italiani come un errore? Dipende. Qui da me assolutamente no, visto che è la pronuncia standard, ma appena mi muovo più a sud mi rendo conto che il mio accento possa far sorridere. Ed a me far sorridere quello del sud. 
Conclusione del mio intervento: L'italiano con dizione perfetta è parlato da un numero abbastanza piccolo di persone, la maggior parte della gente che parla _italiano_ lo fa con l'accento tipico della sua regione e, guarda un po', una delle maggiori differenze tra questi accenti è proprio la diversa distribuzione delle o/e aperte e chiuse. Questo è anche un motivo per cui, a mio avviso, questa differenza trova scarsa rilevanza nella lingua scritta ed è abbastanza inutile insegnarla ad uno straniero alle prime armi.


----------



## trier2007

la italianilla said:


> Scusa Crisidelm se mi permetto...ma suona "evidente" _per te_ o per chi comunque ha studiato o conosce questa cosa: c'è gente ma manco sa che perché si scrive con la *é*, figuriamoci se sa distinguere quand'è che una _e_ all'interno di una parola è chiusa o aperta...via!
> Ti faccio un esempio banale, che secondo me denota il fatto che il fenomeno del non conoscere le e/o chiuse o aperte esiste anche tra persone che hanno studiato: mio padre ha studiato ingegneria, gli ho chiesto di segreto: non lo sapeva. Chiederò ai miei amici, sia quelli all'università che non: ci scommetto quello che vuoi che secondo me, la maggior parte della gente, *anche quella colta*, se gli si mette davanti un _ménta _e _mènta_ (voce verbo mentire) assolutamente non ha idea di cosa sia. Per due motivi:
> 1. come fa uno a saperlo se già quando ero alle elementari io, fine anni 80, non le insegnavano più. (figuriamoci ora che i ragazzini fanno meno di meno di meno della metà di prima)
> 2. alla gente NON GLIENE FREGA UN TUBO...e sai perché?
> a) perché non si scrivono quindi eventualmente, anche nei casi formali, non si incappa in errori!
> b) perché la gente quando parla se ne frega di ste cose. Pensa alle cose semplici, immediate: meno gli si complica la vita, meglio è.
> 
> Ovviamente questo non vol esser un attacco personale a te, ci mancherebbe . Si tratta solamente del mio parere.


 

Scusa ma non si tratta di fregarsene o meno!!! Il contrasto oppositivo fra e aperta ed e chiusa (e anche fra o aperta e o chiusa) non è presente in tutte le varietà dell'italiano, bensì solo nella "varietà standard", parlata (idealmente...) in Toscana e nel Lazio e  composta- foneticamente- da 7 vocali (a, e aperta, e chiusa, i,o aperta, o chiusa, u); nella varietà siciliana o in quella salentina (e non sto parlando di dialetto,ma di italiano, e in tutti i contesti, anche quello formale) ad esempio, il sistema vocalico è a 5 vocali (a, una "e" intermedia",i, una "o" intermedia, u) , e la differenza vènti/vénti viene colta solo attraverso il contesto!


----------



## aphaelena

Io mi trovo perfettamente d'accordo con Bluewolf, anche io vivo a Milano, i miei genitori sono marchigiani e devo dire che la differenza nella pronuncia delle vocali c'è, per lo meno io ho un accento milanese piuttosto standard anche se con qualche influsso marchigiano, quindi a volte pronuncio perchè, a volte perché, ma globalmente l'accento che ho è nordico. In Italia abbiamo una varietà incredibile di dialetti e di accenti, per cui non esiste la pronuncia standard, a meno che non si voglia parlare l'italiano puro della Toscana..quindi se io vado in Sardegna e sento dire uovo con una o  chiusissima, non è che penso che sia sbagliato, semplicemente penso che siamo in Sardegna. Se vado in Sicilia quasi tutte le vocali sono aperte. Dipende. Uno straniero imparerà delle regole di base, ma poi la sua pronuncia prenderà molto dell'accento di dove lo sta studiando, o di dove vive.


----------



## Crisidelm

Quindi basta che l'ortografia di una parola sia corretta, poi uno può pronunciarla come gli pare? E' questo il succo del discorso? Il fatto che a Milano si pronuncia "perchè" invece che "perché" non deriva _direttamente_ dall'influenza che il dialetto meneghino (e lombardo in genere) ha sull'Italiano parlato? Se così non è, da cosa deriva tale diversa pronuncia? Non credo da influenze ambientali...


----------



## la italianilla

trier2007 said:


> Scusa ma non si tratta di fregarsene o meno!!! Il contrasto oppositivo fra e aperta ed e chiusa (e anche fra o aperta e o chiusa) non è presente in tutte le varietà dell'italiano, bensì solo nella "varietà standard", parlata (idealmente...) in Toscana e nel Lazio e  composta- foneticamente- da 7 vocali (a, e aperta, e chiusa, i,o aperta, o chiusa, u); nella varietà siciliana o in quella salentina (e non sto parlando di dialetto,ma di italiano, e in tutti i contesti, anche quello formale) ad esempio, il sistema vocalico è a 5 vocali (a, una "e" intermedia",i, una "o" intermedia, u) , e la differenza vènti/vénti viene colta solo attraverso il contesto!



Concordo in pieno trier, ma forse o non mi so spiegare io o devo ripetermi con altre parole  : col "chi se ne frega" intendevo dire che:
1. *la gente parla come gli vien naturale*, ovvero con le influenze della sua regione e compagnia bella. 
2. Quindi, anche se conoscesse benissimo tutte le regole di e aperte o chiuse _se ne fregherebbe_ di ricordarsi, prima di pronunciare menta, che "menta" si può pronunciare con la e aperta o chiusa a seconda che si tratti della menta o della voce del verbo mentire. 
3. Un italiano MEDIO pronuncia come gli viene naturale pronunciare e, secondo il mio umile parere, la maggior parte non ha mai visto ste robe per rendersi conto se nel suo "italiano" c'è o meno la e aperta o chiusa o se c'è la e intermendia.
4. ergo per cui, anche se lo sapesse, siccome alla gente piace NON COMPLICARSI LA VITA, se non è strattamente necessario vede di non complicarsela.
Attenzione che con UN ITALIANO MEDIO intendo anche chi ha studiato.

Situazione: amici laureati, che vanno all'università, che si son fermati alla 3° media. Ieri notte ho fatto un sondaggio: a parte una mia amica che studia lettere, nessuno aveva mai sentito che la e/o si potessero pronunciare in due modi diversi. Qualche esempio al volo e gli ho fatto notare la cosa. Ecco perché dico che per me non è così scontato e ho scritto quei messaggi precedenti: perché comunque non è colpa della gente, è che la gente parla come viene, con annessi e connessi delle influenze del posto in cui sono nati o dove vivono ecc. Non si tratta di esser ignoranti: si tratta del fatto che nessuno a scuola insegna più ste cose, e quindi la gente parla come viene, ed è difficile che uno decida di punto in bianco di far un corso di dizione, se non è strettamente necessario per lui.
Per questo motivo dico che:
1. se la professoressa di ancuta si limitasse ad insegnarle che perch_é_ bench_é_ ecc si scrivono con _é_ mentre ad esempio è (voce del verbo essere) si scrive con la _è_ allora la cosa mi pare correttissima.
2. se la sua professoressa dovesse (attenzione che ancuta non è ancora intervenuta in proposito, sono io che nel mio primo post ho accennato al fatto che la lettura delle vocali aperte e chiuse quella sì, sarebbe pesante da imparare) insegnarle nozioni di fonetica e compagnia bella, sinceramente la cosa mi sembrerebbe molto pretenziosa, visto che, ribadisco, per me la maggior parte degli italiani non se lo pongono proprio sto problema, quindi non lo vedo essenziale per uno straniero che vol imparare italiano.
Ah altra cosa: qui siamo su un forum di lingue e si suppone che ci siano persone o interessate alle lingue o comunque con una grande passione per le stesse. Io ho studiato dizione per 4 anni quindi posso dire che è molto difficile quando sei abituata a parlare come ti viene "naturale".
Sul toscano due cose (visto che sono di casa): non tutti i toscani dicono le e o le o correttamente. Se già ci si sposta verso Livorno lì iniziano a sbagliare le e chiuse o aperte. Pure in zona Versilia mi pare che il mio professore di dizione avesse fatto degli esempi di pronuncia vocali scorretta.
Quindi anche sta roba del toscano che parla perfettamente è vera fino ad un certo punto.
Ah poi: ma qualche volta, non avevete mai notato che pure i giornalisti fanno degli errori del genere? Se non sbaglio, tempo fa, qualcuno aveva anche parlato di "imbarbarimento della nostra lingua in tv" o qualcosa del genere.
In due parole tutta sta roba l'ho detta per dire che *secondo me*, insegnare ad uno straniero la pronuncia corretta di e/o aperte/chiuse lo considero molto pretenzioso. Perché la maggior parte degli italiani non lo sa. 
PUNTO (tranquilli, prendete un respiro profondo, ho finito)


----------



## Stiannu

La Italianilla, sono d'accordo con le tue conclusioni, e cioè: è vero, è un po' esagerato insistere troppo con uno studente straniero sulla distinzione tra _e_ e _o_ aperte e chiuse, dato che nella pratica variano molto e ricevono poca attenzione nelle stesse scuole italiane (ciononostante, almeno un accenno alla regola teorica si può fare).

Detto questo, però, credo che il problema non sia tanto che la "gente" tende verso una parlata semplificata perché farsi capire è la cosa più importante e perché tanto non c'è nessuna distinzione grafica... piuttosto, come anche tu sembri riconoscere nell'ultimo tuo post, le "regole" di pronuncia interiorizzate inconsciamente sono quelle del proprio ambiente, e quindi anche quelle del dialetto regionale locale, o dell'inflessione dei propri genitori... e queste "regole", non codificate esplicitamente (ma non prive di una certa complessità), possono contrastare con quelle teoriche dell'italiano standard, generalmente basate sulla parlata toscana, che di solito ci vengono presentate di sfuggita a scuola senza troppa insistenza o, per i pochissimi che lo frequentano, in un corso di dizione.
Questo solo per dire che: pronunciare a Genova caff*à* anziché un più normale caff*è* (oppure in Sardegna, idi*ù*ta anziché idi*o*ta) non è una forma di semplificazione, è una regola alternativa (non scritta) che concorre con quella ufficiale e finisce per prevalere.


----------



## xeneize

Non sapevo che pronunciassimo "idiùta", carino 
No, alle nostre orecchie certamente non è così, ma la percezione di uno di fuori può essere diversa, non è un problema, succede anche a me con tutti gli altri accenti.
Non sono espertissimo in fonetica e così su due piedi non so fare la rappresentazione fonetica della nostra *o*...
Comunque, qui non c'è nessuna distinzione tra *e* od *o* aperta o chiusa, semplicemente perchè tutte tendono "al chiuso".
Ma c'è anche il paradosso che, se non sbaglio, in alcune parole dove da altre parti sono chiuse, qui sono aperte.
In Sicilia invece tendono tutte "all'aperto".
Non ho idea di come queste vocali siano nel supposto standard, e penso che qui non lo sappia proprio nessuno, giacché neppure a scuola, università compresa, l'argomento non viene mai neanche sfiorato. Quindi chi viene a studiare qui non ha certo questo problema...A dire il vero, so, vagamente, che in alcune parti d'Italia (Toscana?) distinguono, ma sinceramente non sono mai andato a vedere bene in cosa consista tale distinzione.
Qui abbiamo molti accenti e varie altre lingue, ma non credo che la nostra pronuncia sia totalmente dovuta a influenze di questo tipo: sono numerosi, mi consta, i casi di vocali (e anche consonanti), pronunciate in un modo in sardo (o in un'altra lingua), e in uno completamente diverso in italiano.
Quindi sinceramente non so a cosa si deva questa peculiare pronuncia! Proverò a indagare....
Saluti


----------



## aphaelena

Secondo me il succo del discorso è proprio che l'italiano è, come un pò tutte le lingue parlate, flessibile. L'italiano si è evoluto dal latino, spesso l' italiano scritto è più "conservativo" mentre il parlato segue proprio le tendenze dei parlanti più da vicino. La lingua evolve, e evolversi significa stare "al passo" con la gente che parla, con i suoi usi e costumi. Ogni regione italiana ha i suoi, e la lingua gli va dietro. La realtà, oggi, secondo me, è che non esiste un giusto e sbagliato standard. Esiste un conforme o meno conforme alle singole inflessioni che si sono venute a creare nel tempo, nei diversi paesi. Oggigiorno non me la sentirei di dire che i siciliani hanno un accento sbagliato, o che i sardi parlano in modo assurdo! Finchè parliamo di inflessione,di accento, e non di dialetto, stiamo parlando in italiano, punto. Certo, uno straniero vuole imparare la forma più classica di una pronuncia, giustamente, finchè questa esiste, finchè è la più comune o quella che ancora oggi è ritenuta la più "classica" allora va bene, certo. Anzi in realtà ha più senso per uno straniero imparare le forme classiche piuttosto che per un italiano. Un italiano parla esattamente con l'accento del suo paese. Finchè non dice "aooo se vedemooo" allora  per me va benissimo, l'accento diverso fa parte della nostra cultura, ormai (per me) non ha nemmeno tanto senso stare a fare corsi su corsi di dizione. Certo, vorrei evitare di incontrare un americano che mi dice "a regà!" però per il resto...)
Esempio al contrario: io sto facendo un corso di dizione per la pronuncia americana. Ma quanti accenti diversi ci saranno negli stati uniti??? Non oso nemmeno pensarci. Io mi limito ad acquisirne uno dei mille possibili, quello magari più tipico, ma se io mi sposto fra tutti gli Stati americani sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno per cui la mia dizione risulterà ancora "non convenzionale"
Allora?
Dipende! L'accento è diverso, le persone sono diverse, è questa la bellezza, non esiste una pronuncia giusta o una sbagliata. Ovviamente questa è solo la mia personale opinione!


----------



## Stiannu

aphaelena said:


> Certo, uno straniero vuole imparare la forma più classica di una pronuncia, giustamente, finchè questa esiste, finchè è la più comune o quella che ancora oggi è ritenuta la più "classica" allora va bene, certo.


 
Stavo per dire che una forma standard, *non più giusta o sbagliata *(non attribuisco nessun giudizio di valore a tutto questo discorso), ma più "neutrale", potrebbe essere oggi quella veicolata dai mezzi di comunicazione, dunque soprattutto radio e TV (ci piaccia o no...).
Poi però ho cambiato idea. Tu hai citato un "aoooooo se vedemo" e mi è venuto in mente che la parlata televisiva è oggi decisamente romanesco-centrica (vedi quasi tutte le _fiction_ e gli sceneggiati televisivi), con frequenti eccezioni di milanese-lombardo. Ma, sinceramente, non tutti i giovani italiani dicono "un me ne frega gnààànte", né parlano con l'accento dei VJ di MTV Italia. 
Quindi qual è lo standard? E cos'è la normalità? Che domande filosofiche...


----------



## xeneize

aphaelena said:


> Esempio al contrario: io sto facendo un corso di dizione per la pronuncia americana. Ma quanti accenti diversi ci saranno negli stati uniti??? Non oso nemmeno pensarci. Io mi limito ad acquisirne uno dei mille possibili, quello magari più tipico....


 
Ciao, esiste un accento americano più "tipico"?...Hum, non credo, forse ne esiste uno più "neutro", se così si può dire, credo che sia quello del Midwest, ma solo perchè più usato in tv, ma dubito che sia il più tipico.
Immagino che il più tipico sarebbe quello del sud, il southern drawl, o quello del Texas, o quello di New York, ma forse non sono quelli che vorresti apprendere tu...
Comunque, fuori da un modello o presunto tale televisivo, in nessun posto, né Italia né Usa né altrove, esiste un accento più neutro di qualsiasi altro.
La percezione, come sempre, varia a seconda di dove si trova chi...percepisce.
Saluti


----------



## aphaelena

xeneize, infatti il mio dubbio è proprio questo, così come in Italia è pieno di accenti diversi negli Stati Uniti la roba non cambia..giustamente hai detto, non ne esiste uno più tipico.Ecco, dunque la stessa cosa qui in Italia!


Stiannu, hai ragione in tv oggi si sente sempre più spesso parlare in romanesco, ma devo dire che il dialetto non conta, a me non da fastidio sentire parlare in dialetto, perchè comunque un italiano ci arriva lo stesso, ma sicuramente il dialetto non può essere insegnato come Italiano! Io parlo solo di accenti..
Secondo me non esiste un accento standard.


----------



## LaBassista

Buongiorno
*S*tudio dizione e posso dirvi che la "e" e la "o" aperte o chiuse non sono arbitrarie.
*I*n soldoni: volete sapere come si pronunciano veramente?
*A*scoltate film e telefim doppiati. quello è sicuro che è VERAMENTE coerente con la pronuncia italiana.
*I*n italia l'"Italiano" si diffuse per via scritta, e la pronuncia fu "omologata" a quella dialettale. adattata, insomma.
Ma cosi' come l'italiano scritto è il toscano depurato, lo è quello orale.
Adesso pero' la dizione tende ad avvicinarsi alla pronuncia alla milanese devolgarizzata, a causa delle televisioni diffuse negli anni settanta e ottanta.
Se volete sapere come si pronuncia veramente, NON fate caso ai film italiani, ai presentatori, ai politici.

Per la "e" voglio tirare le orecchie ai milanesi

che dicono ESCA, ETTA, EZZA, PERCHE', TRE' con la E aperta sbagliando

mentre chiudono, sbagliando, licEo, idEa, tragEdia, 

AL SUD INVECE si dice ONI aperto al posto di ONI chiuso.

*E* cosi' via.....

Si tutti i dialetti sono accettabili ma se non vuoi fare l'oratore o il doppiatore  o fare i classici stranieri, latini, greci, in teatro (con un italiano perfetto)

*D*imenticavo....in america c'è lo stesso problema, ma in italia è strano che ci siano problemi simili visto che è un territorio ridotto, ma dalla storia combattuta


----------



## giovannino

BlueWolf said:


> Io invito invece a non confondere _dialetto_ con _accento_... Io non sto parlando dialetto solo perché dico _perchè_ invece di _perché_, sto parlando italiano con un accento milanese.
> Conclusione del mio intervento: L'italiano con dizione perfetta è parlato da un numero abbastanza piccolo di persone, la maggior parte della gente che parla _italiano_ lo fa con l'accento tipico della sua regione .


 


la italianilla said:


> *la gente parla come gli vien naturale*, ovvero con le influenze della sua regione e compagnia bella...Io ho studiato dizione per 4 anni quindi posso dire che è molto difficile quando sei abituata a parlare come ti viene "naturale


 


aphaelena said:


> La realtà, oggi, secondo me, è che non esiste un giusto e sbagliato standard...Oggigiorno non me la sentirei di dire che i siciliani hanno un accento sbagliato, o che i sardi parlano in modo assurdo! Finchè parliamo di inflessione,di accento, e non di dialetto, stiamo parlando in italiano, punto... L'accento è diverso, le persone sono diverse, è questa la bellezza


 
Sono del tutto d'accordo con gli interventi che ho citato. C'è davvero chi propone di introdurre corsi di dizione nelle scuole italiane? La cosiddetta pronuncia _standard _non riguarda solo le vocali _e _e _o, _ma anche _s _e _z, _per non parlare del raddoppiamento fonosintattico. A parte il fatto che, come dice italianilla, è difficilissimo modificare il proprio accento, a me non piacerebbe affatto una omologazione della pronuncia. Non mi sembra che questi discorsi si facciano in nessun altro paese. Perché non possiamo accettare anche noi che è normale che una lingua abbia pronunce regionali diverse?





LaBassista said:


> Per la "e" voglio tirare le orecchie ai milanesi
> 
> che dicono ESCA, ETTA, EZZA, PERCHE', TRE' con la E aperta sbagliando
> 
> mentre chiudono, sbagliando, licEo, idEa, tragEdia,


 
Io invece inviterei i milanesi a continuare a pronunciare l'italiano, come dice italianilla, "come gli vien naturale"


----------



## Angel.Aura

giovannino said:


> Io invece inviterei i milanesi a continuare a pronunciare l'italiano, come dice italianilla, "come gli vien naturale"


D'accordissimo.
Purché però sappiano che stanno pronunciando a modo loro.
Anch'io continuerò tutta la vita a strascicare le _ci_, però in fondo in fondo so qual è il modo esatto di pronunciarle.


----------



## saltapicchio

La lingua parlata porta con sé le inevitabili influenze dialettali ed ha accenti ed inflessioni che non aderiscono all'italiano corretto.
Per quanto mi riguarda, nel parlato, se l'accento o l'inflessione non inficiano il significato della parola, non mi pongo problemi.

Se da bravo romano dico "sciosciaro" riferendomi ad un "ciociaro", mi capirebbe anche un altoatesino, se però dico "sono affacciato ar barcone" non controllando la dizione della "elle", nonostante il contesto, qualche problema lo creerei.

Ovviamente in ambiti diversi da contesti amichevoli e familiari, sarebbe buona norma controllare la propria dizione, non tanto per il rispetto di un'etichetta, quanto per farsi capire senza problemi. 



Angel.Aura said:


> Anch'io continuerò tutta la vita a strascicare le _ci_, però in fondo in fondo so qual è il modo esatto di pronunciarle.


 
Basta che non fai come me, che quando cerco di non strascicare le ci mi scopro a mettere la bocca a culo di gallina...


----------



## giovannino

saltapicchio said:


> Ovviamente in ambiti diversi da contesti amichevoli e familiari, sarebbe buona norma controllare la propria dizione, non tanto per il rispetto di un'etichetta, quanto per farsi capire senza problemi.


 
Naturalmente rispetto la tua opinione, ma mi chiedo perché invece in altri paesi, come in Gran Bretagna, l'idea di modificare la propria "dizione" non venga neanche presa in considerazione. Vedi ad esempio questo intervento in un altro forum di WR.


----------



## la italianilla

L'inglese non è come alcuni scrivono "omologato" - facendo riferimento alla dizione - perché poi ci dovrebbero anche spiegare come "omologare" (notare le virgolette apposite sul termine) l'American English con British English.
In italiano la situazione è diversa perché diversa è la storia delle due lingue. Quindi il paragone, secondo il mio umile parere, è fuori luogo.
Detto ciò provate a far fare un telegiornale (a livello di rete nazionale) ad uno che parla con l'accento della sua città, e vediamo subito l'importanza della dizione. Stesso discorso per il doppiaggio o un film. Se non è che io voglio fare il toscano o il romano per esigenze di copione, l'attore non ha _normalmente_ inflessioni dialettali. È chiaro che ogni cosa dipende dal contesto, quindi nel linguaggio quotidiano la dizione non è nella testa della gente.
Più che altro mi suona nuova questa "novità":



			
				LaBassista said:
			
		

> ...(CUT)...Ma cosi' come l'italiano scritto è il toscano depurato, lo è quello orale.
> Adesso pero' la dizione tende ad avvicinarsi alla pronuncia alla milanese devolgarizzata, a causa delle televisioni diffuse negli anni settanta e ottanta.



Senza offesa, mai sentita questa cosa. Mi informerò perché mi sembra alquanto improbabile.


----------



## Montesacro

Angel.Aura said:


> Anch'io continuerò tutta la vita a strascicare le _ci_, però in fondo in fondo so qual è il modo esatto di pronunciarle.



Cara A.A.,
la “nòstra” pronuncia strascicata délle ci (peraltro non ristrétta a Róma bensì comune a buòna parte del cèntro-sud) io la considero più esatta délla pronuncia occlusiva tchi prevalènte nell’applicazióne del modèllo di pronuncia ideale. 
E quésto perché “strascicando” le ci (e quindi omettèndo l’eleménto occlusivo) non si incórre in pronunce artificióse e antistòriche quali camitcha, brutchare, batcho, etc. che non tròvano riscóntro in nessuna lingua o dialètto neoromanzo (comprési quélli dell’Italia settentrionale).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

la italianilla said:


> Se non è che io voglio fare il toscano o il romano per esigenze di copione, *l'attore non ha normalmente inflessioni dialettali*.



Permettimi di dissentire.
Questo valeva forse per gli attori di una volta, quelli che prima di definirsi attori facevano la scuola di recitazione e quindi imparavano anche come pronunciare correttamente in italiano.
Purtroppo questo non vale più e ben pochi cosidetti attori parlano senza la loro inflessione dialettale, anche quando il personaggio non lo richiede.


----------



## giovannino

la italianilla said:


> Quindi il paragone, secondo il mio umile parere, è fuori luogo.


 
Io invece non capisco perché non si possa fare un paragone con un paese come la Gran Bretagna, che come l'Italia è una democrazia occidentale facente parte dell'Unione Europea e con marcate differenziazioni regionali e spinte autonomistiche.
Come scrive Cirrus nel suo intervento, se in una situazione più formale modificasse la sua pronuncia (del nord dell'Inghilterra) delle vocali "u" e "a", la gente penserebbe che stesse cercando di trovare lavoro come comico. In Gran Bretagna l'accento regionale è visto come parte integrante dell'identità di una persona. Io condivido questo atteggiamento di rispetto delle differenze.


----------



## la italianilla

Paulfromitaly said:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Questo valeva forse per gli attori di una volta, quelli che prima di definirsi attori facevano la scuola di recitazione e quindi imparavano anche come pronunciare correttamente in italiano.
> Purtroppo questo non vale più e ben pochi cosidetti attori parlano senza la loro inflessione dialettale, anche quando il personaggio non lo richiede.



Non a caso ho scritto "normalmente" in corsivo, proprio per quel motivo. Nel senso che "non dovrebbero" averli, se poi li hanno non sono buoni attori (o sì?) questo non è nostra competenza. Alberto Sordi fu espulso dall'Accademia Filodrammatica per via della sua dizione (o non dizione), eppure era Alberto Sordi. 
Di sicuro non sto parlando della fiction di Canale 5 che mi mette a recitare ex veline, sto parlando di attori nel senso della parola. Quando vado a teatro, a meno che il personaggio - ripeto- non lo richieda, non mi sembra che si possano identificare così facilmente le origini (intendo geografiche) dell'attore.
Dal punto di vista linguistico, stesso discorso per i doppiatori. Però magari sono io troppo "permissiva", non saprei.



giovannino said:


> Io invece non capisco perché non si possa fare un paragone con un paese come la Gran Bretagna, che come l'Italia è una democrazia occidentale facente parte dell'Unione Europea e con marcate differenziazioni regionali e spinte autonomistiche.
> Come scrive Cirrus nel suo intervento, se in una situazione più formale modificasse la sua pronuncia (del nord dell'Inghilterra) delle vocali "u" e "a", la gente penserebbe che stesse cercando di trovare lavoro come comico. In Gran Bretagna l'accento regionale è visto come parte integrante dell'identità di una persona. Io condivido questo atteggiamento di rispetto delle differenze.



Questo che dici è molto ammirevole e in un certo senso lo condivido. 
Non ho detto che "non si possa fare", ho detto che, secondo la mia umile opinione, è fuori luogo. Quello che volevo dire io è che - al di là del fatto che non credo sia possibile fare un paragone tra italiano e inglese nel forum di Solo Italiano - per me è molto difficile fare un confronto in termini di "dizione" tra italiano e inglese vista la diversa diffusione delle due lingue e le radici. Al di là di questo un "inglese standard" per quanto concerne la pronuncia non esiste perché, a differenza degli altri, non hanno nessuna istituzione accademica al riguardo. Noi abbiamo l'Accademia della Crusca, i francesi hanno Académie Française, per il castigliano c'è l'Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española ecc. Ecco perché.
Anch'io, ribadisco, trovo sia bellissimo il nostro sistema di dialetti e lingue riconosciute tali dallo stato con annessi e connessi, ma se io mi metto a fare il telegiornale come leggo il Tirreno con gli amici, capisci bene che la cosa non è ammissibile. E siccome ribadisco che, per me, buona percentuale degli italiani non sa cosa sono le e aperte e le chiuse, trovo pretenzioso volerlo insegnare ad uno straniero (perché il problema dell'autrice di questo thread è questo).
Ciao!


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> E quésto perché “strascicando” le _ci _(e quindi omettèndo l’eleménto occlusivo) non si incórre in pronunce artificióse e antistòriche quali _camitcha_, _brutchare_, _batcho_, etc. che non tròvano riscóntro in nessuna lingua o dialètto neoromanzo (comprési quélli dell’Italia settentrionale).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Montesacro said:


> E quésto perché “strascicando” le _ci _(e quindi omettèndo l’eleménto occlusivo) non si incórre in *pronunce artificióse* e antistòriche quali _camitcha_, _brutchare_, _batcho_, etc. che non tròvano riscóntro in nessuna lingua o dialètto neoromanzo (comprési quélli dell’Italia settentrionale).



A me sembra più artificioso pronunciare "camicia" come fai tu (cioè _camisha) _che come lo prouncio io, cioè esattamente come si scrive, a meno che tu mi voglia isegnare che in italiano il suono "cha" non esiste solo perchè al sud non lo pronunciate


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma sì che lo pronunciamo Paul!  

Magari, il _camitcha_ di cui parla Montesacro è uno strano modo di forzare il suono della 'ci' nel quale mi sono imbattuta parecchie volte, al nord.
D'altro canto ascolto anche altre forzature: camìccia, camìtza, camìscia... 
Ma, come dice la italianilla, torniamo all'oggetto della discussione: la é e la è (che mi ostino a voler pronunciare proprio come si dovrebbe).

Sciào,
A.A.

 PS la italianilla... ma perché hai rimosso l'allarme infarto per l'Accademia della Crusca??? Era una roba troooooppo golosa!


----------



## V52

Cara Ancuta
questo è un sito  abbastanza nuovo riguardo le pronunce in Italiano, contiene il DOP , il dizionario più famoso e , a quanto pare, completo.
Ciao
V52 
www.dizionario.rai.it


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vittorio52 said:


> Cara Ancuta
> questo è un sito  abbastanza nuovo riguardo le pronunce in Italiano, contiene il DOP , il dizionario più famoso e , a quanto pare, completo.
> Ciao
> V52
> www.dizionario.rai.it



Molto interessante!
Lo riporto subito tra le risorse del forum IT -EN. (Il signor DOP dice camicha, non camisha comunque..)


----------



## V52

Paulfromitaly said:


> Molto interessante!
> Lo riporto subito tra le risorse del forum IT -EN. (Il signor DOP dice camicha, non camisha comunque..)


 
Non ho seguito... c'è una diatriba sulla pronuncia di camicia?  
V52


----------



## Montesacro

Evidentemente la piena comprensione di ciò che volevo dire nel mio precedente post è stata pregiudicata dall’omissione di alcuni punti importanti.
Quando ho asserito che trovo artificiosa e antistorica la pronuncia palatale occlusiva della _ci_ (che ho indicato ricorrendo al trigramma _tch_), mi riferivo *esclusivamente* all’insieme (peraltro non numeroso) di parole che contiene i già citati esempi _camitcha_, _brutchare_, _batcho_.
In tale insieme il suono indicato in italiano da _ci_ è l’evoluzione di un originale suono sibilante _s_, che si è conservato (in alcuni casi palatalizzandosi) in tutte le lingue neoromanze. Ciò è valido pure per i dialetti settentrionali, che hanno infatti _baso_ per bacio o _brusar_ per bruciare (o qualcosa di simile).

L’altro insieme di parole che contiene _ci_ è costituito da termini (quali _pace, Cesare, cento_) che hanno subito tutt’altra evoluzione fonetica (da un suono velare della _ci_ ad uno palatale).

I due insiemi di parole si sono confusi nell’italiano (o meglio nel fiorentino) poiché entrambi presentano la pronuncia “strascicata” della _ci_, come si evince del resto dalla grafia.
Proprio a causa della grafia i parlanti settentrionali (ma non solo) applicano la loro naturale pronuncia occlusiva di _pace_ anche a _bacio_, il che è appunto un po’ artificioso e antistorico poiché la parola _bacio_ in nessun periodo e in nessuna lingua neolatina ha mai avuto una consonante occlusiva (a parte ovviamente la _b…_).

Detto questo, come già detto nel mio precedente post, so che la pronuncia “occlusiva della” _ci_ gode di maggior credito nelle scuole di dizione; ne prendo serenamente atto. 




Paulfromitaly said:


> A me sembra più artificioso pronunciare "camicia" come fai tu (cioè _camisha) _che come lo prouncio io, cioè esattamente come si scrive, a meno che tu mi voglia isegnare che in italiano il suono "cha" non esiste solo perchè al sud non lo pronunciate


 

Non voglio insegnare niente a nessuno, ci mancherebbe altro. 
Attenzione poi alla _ci_ “romana” di _camicia_: è una consonante scempia.
In altre parole _péce_ e _pésce_ non si pronunciano a Roma alla stessa maniera: ha valore distintivo la lunghezza della consonante.


----------



## mickeybrz

Crisidelm said:


> E io avevo capito che questo intendevi. Ma un italiano (nato e residente in Italia) è "naturalmente" (si fa per dire...) portato a pronunciare le parole con il giusto accento, se non altro perché ormai ha "l'orecchio" per queste cose. Uno straniero che sta imparando l'Italiano ovviamente no, e proprio in ragione di questo è importante fargli capire a pieno il senso e l'importanza dei diversi accenti, anche se è effettivamente complicato.


 
Sono nato e residente in Italia (non sono toscano però) e ho provato a dire:
"Tu credi che io menta, se ti dico che mi piace la menta?
Quando vado a pesca, per dissetarmi mi porto una pesca.
Non avevo torto, se al capoufficio ho torto il collo. <mi scuso anticipatamente per tutti i capiufficio>
Tu ai bimbi, alla mattina quando sono desti, la colazione mai non gli desti"
(etc etc etc)
e non facevo alcuna differenza di pronuncia tra le "e" e le "o", figùrati a scrivere l'accento giusto!
Sigh! Sob!


----------



## V52

Italiani! 
Di queste discussioni, io che  lavoro nel doppiaggio da 30 anni ne ho sentite e sostenute a iosa!  Ho capito due cose:
1- i dialetti, le lingue e le calate sono e saranno sempre presenti   (per fortuna)  
2- chi è senza accento scagli la prima pietra! 
V52


----------



## giovannino

Vittorio52 said:


> Di queste discussioni, io che lavoro nel doppiaggio da 30 anni ne ho sentite e sostenute a iosa! Ho capito due cose:
> 1- i dialetti, le lingue e le calate sono e saranno sempre presenti (per fortuna)
> 2- chi è senza accento scagli la prima pietra!


 
Ben detto, Vittorio!


----------



## la italianilla

Vittorio52 said:


> Italiani!
> Di queste discussioni, io che  lavoro nel doppiaggio da 30 anni ne ho sentite e sostenute a iosa!  Ho capito due cose:
> 1- i dialetti, le lingue e le calate sono e saranno sempre presenti   (per fortuna)
> 2- chi è senza accento scagli la prima pietra!
> V52



È quello che volevo dire io, in certi contesti e situazioni la dizione serve, nel quotidiano ognuno se la gestisce come vuole. Proprio per questo ho detto che per me, volerla insegnare ad uno straniero, è molto pretenzioso.



Angel.Aura said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> PS la italianilla... ma perché hai rimosso l'allarme infarto per l'Accademia della Crusca??? Era una roba troooooppo golosa!



_Sciào_ Angel, l'ho tolto perché non ero sicura della cosa, quindi ho pensato di aspettare le risposte di alcuni esperti prima di scrivere la cosa. Prima di tutto mi dicono che si fa riferimento a Luciano Canepàri e il suo Manuale di Pronuncia italiana (MaPi). Poi ho scritto all'Accademia della Crusca, aspetto una loro risposta. Sperando non sia venuto un infarto a nessuno


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> Quando ho asserito che trovo artificiosa e antistorica la pronuncia...


Senza entrare nel merito della questione, ché siamo fuori tema (magari si potrebbe aprire una nuova discussione), non vedo come si possano definire artificiosi e antistorici dei normali cambiamenti di una lingua avvenuti in un certo periodo storico in maniera inconsapevole per i parlanti.


----------



## V52

bubu7 said:


> Senza entrare nel merito della questione, ché siamo fuori tema (magari si potrebbe aprire una nuova discussione), non vedo come si possano definire artificiosi e antistorici dei normali cambiamenti di una lingua avvenuti in un certo periodo storico in maniera inconsapevole per i parlanti.



Condivido in pieno!
V52


----------



## LaBassista

Che la dizioni si basi sul toscano depurato (cosi come la lingua scritta) penso sia risaputo.
Che la dizione si stia "settentrionalizzando" pure: prima caSa oSo prevedeva le S sorde come nella parlata toscana.
Ora si tende a fare sonore tutte le S intervocali alla milanese insomma.

Inoltre è vero, ognuno puo' parlare come vuole, se pero' vive nella sua citta tutta la vita, e non fa teatro, doppiaggio, o l'oratore.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Vorrei soltanto sottolineare che "menta" (voce del verbo mentire) è ammessa sia con la e aperta (mènta) sia con quella chiusa (ménta), rendendola identica, in quest'ultimo caso all'erba (ménta).


----------



## la italianilla

LaBassista said:


> *C*he la dizioni si basi sul toscano depurato (cosi come la lingua scritta) penso sia risaputo.
> *C*he la dizione si stia "settentrionalizzando" pure: prima caSa oSo prevedeva le S sorde come nella parlata toscana.
> *O*ra si tende a fare sonore tutte le S intervocali alla milanese insomma.
> 
> ...CUT)...



Proprio stamane m'ha risposto un docente universitario e m'ha detto che nessuna istituzione ha approvato questa cosa. Siamo sempre basati sulla fonetica toscana. Nonna Firenze e mamma Roma.
Con tutto il rispetto per i milanesi, con tutto il rispetto per le tue parole, ma finché non sta scritto nei manuali di fonetica per me rimane valido il vocalismo toscano. 
Oltre al fatto che *per me* le tv commerciali dove parlano modello "il commenda" non fanno assolutamente testo in fatto di dizione. Possono sì influenzare e di questo ne siamo tutti consapevoli, ma di sicuro se devo far riferimento alla dizione lascio spazio ai manuali consigliati da docenti universitari di storia della lingua italiana, di linguistica italiana e di fonetica. Quando queste modifiche saranno norme nei libri allora ne riparleremo.


----------



## LaBassista

Guarda a me converrebbe anche quel che tu dici,
ma seguo la scuola di pensiero del mio insegnante.


----------



## bubu7

LaBassista said:


> Che la dizioni si basi sul toscano depurato (cosi come la lingua scritta) penso sia risaputo.
> Che la dizione si stia "settentrionalizzando" pure: prima caSa oSo prevedeva le S sorde come nella parlata toscana.
> Ora si tende a fare sonore tutte le S intervocali alla milanese insomma.





la italianilla said:


> Proprio stamane m'ha risposto un docente universitario e m'ha detto che nessuna istituzione ha approvato questa cosa.


Certo, ma semplicemente perché in Italia non esiste un'istituzione normativa come in Francia o in Spagna.




la italianilla said:


> Siamo sempre basati sulla fonetica toscana. Nonna Firenze e mamma Roma.





la italianilla said:


> Con tutto il rispetto per i milanesi, con tutto il rispetto per le tue parole, ma finché non sta scritto nei manuali di fonetica per me rimane valido il vocalismo toscano.
> Oltre al fatto che per me le tv commerciali dove parlano modello "il commenda" non fanno assolutamente testo in fatto di dizione. Possono sì influenzare e di questo ne siamo tutti consapevoli, ma di sicuro se devo far riferimento alla dizione lascio spazio ai manuali consigliati da docenti universitari di storia della lingua italiana, di linguistica italiana e di fonetica. Quando queste modifiche saranno norme nei libri allora ne riparleremo.


Tutti i più autorevoli e moderni manuali di fonetica (il MaPi del Canepari in testa) e i più moderni dizionari di pronuncia (ad es. il DiPI dello stesso autore) sposano le affermazioni della Bassista citate in apertura del mio intervento.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Essendo toscano (Toscana occidentale), mi viene spontaneo pronunciare la quasi totalità delle parole con le vocali "e"/"o" toniche come previsto dall'italiano standard.  Esiste però un gruppetto di parole che pronuncio in modo non conforme allo standard: per es. dico scèndere, mèttere, nève, vèndere (anziche le corrette scéndere, méttere, néve, véndere).  Personalmente mi comporto così: quando sono in ambiente locale (in famiglia, o più generalmente nella mia zona) pronuncio quelle parole in modo "errato" (se dicessi néve, risulterei estremamente affettato ed i miei amici mi prenderebbero per i fondelli per ore); quando parlo con persone di altre regioni cerco (e sottolineo cerco, perché non sempre ci riesco) di usare  la corretta apertura vocalica.


----------



## V52

Ragazzi, scusate, ma Paul il Moderatur, ha ragione... questo argomento è straripetuto. Apriamo un thread culturale, se proprio si deve, ma se dev'essere scontro Nord Centro Sud,  io mi "unsuscribo" ! 
V52


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Tutti i più autorevoli e moderni manuali di fonetica (il MaPi del Canepari in testa) e i più moderni dizionari di pronuncia (ad es. il DiPI dello stesso autore) sposano le affermazioni della *Bassista* citate in apertura del mio intervento.



Aggiungo solo che il Canepari scrive un bel "disgraziatamente" e parla di influenze con cui fare i conti, non di norme.
Detto ciò chiudo per via dell'intevento del mod.


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Aggiungo solo che il Canepari scrive un bel "disgraziatamente" e parla di influenze con cui fare i conti, non di norme.


A questo punto è necessario fornire il collegamento alla discussione dove ho citato il Canepari e da dove hai ripreso l’avverbio. L’autore parla anche di “ripudio” della “nonna” Firenze e del “taglio del cordone ombelicale” con la “mamma” Roma. 
Bisogna solo sottolineare che questi termini un po’ coloriti vengono usati dall’autore perché sono inseriti in un’opera che, seppure rigorosa, vuole essere divulgativa; lo stesso autore ben si è guardato dall’usare queste espressioni nell’altrimenti impegnativo Manuale di Pronuncia Italiana e nell’Introduzione del Dizionario di Pronuncia. 

Ecco, infine, le citazioni a cui si fa riferimento.



> Tagliato il cordone ombelicale con «mamma Roma» e ripudiata la vecchia «nonna Firenze», oggi il nostro sistema dell'etere ha disgraziatamente ceduto alla «matrigna Milano». L'avvento delle televisioni private non ha solo modificato tutta una serie di questioni che vanno dalla politica alla cultura, ma, purtroppo, ha influito anche sul linguaggio.





> _Error communis facit ius: _quando, infatti, coloro che parlano la lingua in modo competente e spontaneo al tempo stesso, fanno un uso diverso e nuovo delle regole, ci troviamo di fronte a un cambiamento della pronuncia, a volte sorto per errore, ma, in ogni caso normale e auspicabile.



Citazioni tratte da Canepari, _La buona pronuncia italiana del terzo millennio_ (2007).


----------



## alberson

Ciao a tutti! Io scrivo da Trento ed in quanto a pronuncia delle vocali dovremmo proprio andare a nasconderci ...  
Io riconoscerei un trentino che parla in mezzo ad una folla oceanica.
Per prima cosa la pronuncia ed il dialetto cambiano repentinamente di valle in valle, escludendo il caso poi in cui non si parli addirittura un'altra lingua (come ad esempio il ladino della Val di Fassa o il mòcheno-cimbro della piccola Val dei Mòcheni).
Gli abitanti di Trento si "salvano" infatti con la vocale "e" al suo posto come in cènto, niènte, tremèndo e cosi' via (pronuncia che in altre zone tipo Rovereto è invece con la e chiusa) salvo poi cadere nell'orrore  piu' tipico e caratterizzante della maggior parte dei trentini con la pronuncia della vocale "o" CHIUSA in alcune parole. Solo gli abitanti della zona ad est della regione come Folgaria non hanno questa pronuncia, forse perchè il loro accento è molto influenzato dal confinante Vicentino.

LA FoTO 
LA MoTO (invece "fare moto" lo diciamo giusto )
IL ToPO 

Il motivo di questa particolare (ed errata) pronuncia potrebbe essere stata determinata dall'influenza tedesca che per secoli è stata ben radicata nel nostro territorio, ed infatti i tedeschi stessi dicono "FoTO" con la "o" chiusa ...
Solo i bresciani ed una parte dei bergamaschi (ed in alcune zone della Puglia x foto) pronunciano nel nostro stesso modo queste 3 parole, anche se nel loro caso il motivo potrebbe essere da ricercarsi in una antica influenza francese.

Quando sono fuori dal Trentino cerco sempre disperatamente di pronunciare al meglio perchè un pochino mi vergogno ... Fortunatamente sono stato cresciuto parlando quasi sempre e solo in italiano cosicchè il mio accento trentino non è particolarmente marcato... Piu' di una persona qui mi ha scambiato x un "forestiero"


----------



## Montesacro

Innanzitutto benvenuto! 



alberson said:


> Quando sono fuori dal Trentino cerco sempre disperatamente di pronunciare al meglio perchè un pochino mi vergogno ...


 
Mostrare qualche tratto regionale è comunque quasi inevitabile, e non c'è niente di cui vergognarsi. 



alberson said:


> Per prima cosa la pronuncia ed il dialetto cambiano repentinamente di valle in valle, escludendo il caso poi in cui non si parli addirittura un'altra lingua (come ad esempio il ladino della Val di Fassa o il mòcheno-cimbro della piccola Val dei Mòcheni).
> Gli abitanti di Trento si "salvano" infatti con la vocale "e" al suo posto come in cènto, niènte, tremèndo e cosi' via (pronuncia che in altre zone tipo Rovereto è invece con la e chiusa) salvo poi cadere nell'orrore piu' tipico e caratterizzante della maggior parte dei trentini con la pronuncia della vocale "o" CHIUSA in alcune parole. Solo gli abitanti della zona ad est della regione come Folgaria non hanno questa pronuncia, forse perchè il loro accento è molto influenzato dal confinante Vicentino.
> 
> LA FoTO
> LA MoTO (invece "fare moto" lo diciamo giusto )
> IL ToPO
> 
> Il motivo di questa particolare (ed errata) pronuncia potrebbe essere stata determinata dall'influenza tedesca che per secoli è stata ben radicata nel nostro territorio, ed infatti i tedeschi stessi dicono "FoTO" con la "o" chiusa ...
> Solo i bresciani ed una parte dei bergamaschi (ed in alcune zone della Puglia x foto) pronunciano nel nostro stesso modo queste 3 parole, anche se nel loro caso il motivo potrebbe essere da ricercarsi in una antica influenza francese.


 
Ho un'amica che viene dall'alto vicentino: sinceramente non mi ricordo come pronuncia le _o_ nelle parole da te citate, però sono sicuro che dice _vèrde_ e _nèro_... forse accade lo stesso a Folgaria?

Ho sentito _fóto_, _móto_, _tópo_ anche in Friuli. 
Quanto alle influenze francesi o tedesche che spiegano il timbro della vocale in queste o altre parole... mmmh, sono molto scettico al riguardo.


----------



## alberson

Montesacro said:


> Innanzitutto benvenuto!
> 
> 
> 
> Mostrare qualche tratto regionale è comunque quasi inevitabile, e non c'è niente di cui vergognarsi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho un'amica che viene dall'alto vicentino: sinceramente non mi ricordo come pronuncia le _o_ nelle parole da te citate, però sono sicuro che dice _vèrde_ e _nèro_... forse accade lo stesso a Folgaria?
> 
> Ho sentito _fóto_, _móto_, _tópo_ anche in Friuli.
> Quanto alle influenze francesi o tedesche che spiegano il timbro della vocale in queste o altre parole... mmmh, sono molto scettico al riguardo.


 
Grazie del benvenuto!
Riguardo al Vicentino effettivamente anch'esso cambia parecchio di zona in zona. In alcune zone come Rosà (non lontano da Bassano del Grappa) gli abitanti hanno le vocali molto aperte, ma per quel che ne so io i trentini di Folgaria non hanno questa "parlata" ma anzi di solito hanno la "e" chiusa come nel sud est della regione.


----------



## diuair

ancuta said:


> Sono una studentessa d'italiano e la mia professoressa cerca di impararmi la differenza in pronuncia fra la "e" chiusa e aperta. Nella mia lingua materna questa differenza non esiste. Anche se capisco la spiegazione quando sono con lei, quando torno a casa dimentico tutto e mi fa impazzire. Puo un nativo dirmi alcune parole con la e chiusa e alcune parole per la e aperta, cosi posso studiarle e chissa forse anche ricordarle.
> 
> 
> Grazie in anticipo



Ciao! Io sono Spagnolo, da qualche tempo studio l'italiano. All'inizio ero fidanzata con un ragazzo napoletano e quindi a certo punto il mio italiano si era "sporcato" diciamo con la cadenza del posto, dove ho vissuto per qualche tempo. Anche se per me non era tanto evidente, quando ritornai a Barcellona e parlavo con qualche italiano, sempre mi chiedevano se fosse napoletana...
Adesso, grazie al mio fidanzato udinesse (si vede che mi piaciono tanto gli italiani hihihihi) ho capito che la mia cadenza era molto forte e che quindi era meglio pullirla. Così ho comprato un libro di pronuncia e dizione.
Devo dire che tutto l'italiano che so l'ho imparato da sola e quindi si capisce che possa avere tanti errori...
Il fatto è che proprio per la pronuncia è diventato un handicap che non riesco a risolvere. Cioè io sento una e mile volte le parole con accento chiuso e aperto ed scusatemi tanto ma non sento la diferenza. Può essere dato al fatto che sono spagnola, ma sono anche catalana. Nel catalano essisteno anche le vocali apperte e chiuse, ma anche se si'imparanno nella scuola, a dire la verità ogni uno parla un po'..." a modo suo" diciamo.
Quindi l'scopo del mio post era sapere, veramente fa tanta diferenza sapere fare le vocale aperte o chiuse? Io sn fissata in imparare bene l'italiano, cioè non voglio che quando siano passati cinque sei anni, la gente continui a dirmi: ma tu non sei italiana vero?
Perchè comunque è un modo di dire: lo sai che parli male?Lo sai che si vede da lontano che non sai parlare...?
E quindi diventa per me una cosa molto importante...beh si può dire che sono abbastanza essigente con me stessa.
Spero potrette rispondermi! 

PD: Se volete corregere il mio testo ci metterete troppo tempo 
Tanti saluti!


----------



## laurentius87

Ciao e complimenti per il tuo italiano.

Guarda, quella della distinzione tra vocali aperte e chiuse è in effetti una regola dell'italiano (anche perché la distinzione è _fonematica_, cioè avere la _e_ aperta o chiusa può distinguere parole diverse come _pèsca_/_pésca_, _vènti/vénti_ ecc.).
Però in realtà è una distinzione operata correttamente solo nell'italiano standard - per esempio nel doppiaggio, nei documentari, in genere negli annunci televisivi, in parte alla radio e in televisione - e nell'Italia centrale (Toscana, ma in gran parte anche Roma, Umbria, Marche dove gli italiani regionali rispettano in genere le _e_ aperte e chiuse).

Io abito nel Nord Italia e le persone non rispettano questa regola, anzi diciamo che non se la pongono proprio. In genere si sente dire _béne_ anziché _bène_, _mènta _anziché _ménta _(la pianta) e così via. Ma anche al Sud ci sono molti errori fonetici, penso per esempio al siciliano o al calabrese.

Quindi ti dico: cerca di memorizzare il più possibile le espressioni tipiche e la cadenza dell'italiano, più che la distinzione di apertura delle vocali. Quello è un aspetto sicuramente secondario.


----------



## diuair

Forte il correttore/-trice!!!!
Allora verrò di fare come dici tu, imparare a memoria e basta.
Grazie per avere risposto subito!
Saluti!


----------



## laurentius87

diuair said:


> Forte il correttore/-trice!!!!
> Allora *verrò * *vedrò* di fare come dici tu, imparare a memoria e basta.
> Grazie per avere risposto subito!
> Saluti!



Imparare a memoria o comunque praticare molto la lingua, facendo in modo che le strutture si fissino nel cervello.

Tu ora vivi in Italia? Se no un buon modo per interiorizzare la pronuncia può essere ascoltare filmati, radio (o anche la televisione - per quanto non sempre sia un modello linguistico  -).


----------



## diuair

Si appunto, ma il fatto è che proprio le trasmissioni che guardo io non sono proprio un modello a seguire. Qua (Barcellona) mi vedo "Romanzo Criminale" la serie che è 95% dialettale. Comunque è sempre un ottimo modo per imparare le differenze tra i parlanti.
Invece quando abitavo lì mi guardavo sempre "Umoni e donne" che anche se come trasmissione fa schiffo, ho imparato tanti modi di dire. In fondo una lingua s'impara nel posto. Cioè a parlare come un gramofono non ci vuole niente, basta che vai in qualsiasi scuola di lingue, dove di solito nemmeno il professore è nativo...
Grazie ancora!

Una ultima domanda, se dice: mi raccomando o ti raccomando?


----------



## Fedozzo

Mi aggancio a questa discussione, sperando di non far danno chiedendovi:


  ho trovato che devo si dovrebbe pronunciare dèvo (1° pers verbo dovere) con la e aperta
Mi sembra assurdo.. sempre sentito ciò con la e chiusa

inoltre in 20 anni di carriera e studi matematici ho sempre pronunciato e sentito pronunciare le frazioni -esimo con la e chiusa e pare che siano con la e aperta (centesimo millesimo ventitreesimo)


----------



## Giorgino

Leggendo questo thread mi è sorta una domanda. Perché al posto che discutere sulla pretenziosità di insegnare a uno straniero la pronuncia 'esatta' dell'italiano (le cui difficoltà non sono ovviamente circoscritte alla chiusura e apertura delle _e_ e delle _o_) non si prende in considerazione che:

- l'italiano 'standard', per quello che ne so, è nato 'a tavolino', e cioè non elevando a standard una parlata già esistente, ma creandone una sulla base del toscano, epurato da alcune espressioni forse troppo locali). Ergo, è praticamente impossibile che un italiano si sia trovato come lingua madre, appresa naturalmente, l'italiano standard. E qui ditemi se sbaglio per favore.

- non capisco come si possa parlare di 'tirare le orecchie' a qualcuno perché utilizza una pronuncia non corretta dal punto di vista dello standard. Questo implica due cose: uno, che chi lo dice è convinto di stare facendo il giusto, o quantomeno di stare commettendo un numero di errori inferiore (pretesa molto audace, alla luce di quanto detto sopra...), ma soprattutto, sta implicitamente negando la legittimità dei dialetti! Ragazzi ma cosa volete che i milanesi smettano di dire "perchè"?

A me questa seconda riflessione porta a pensare che la cosa più semplice da fare, anche ai fini dell'insegnamento, sarebbe parlare di _*registro linguistico.*_ Si può dire a uno straniero: l'italiano è fatto così, nessuno di noi parla lo standard a livello naturale, e neanche lo conosce in tutti i suoi aspetti, ma si può sforzare di farlo nei casi in cui debba usare la lingua per eventi di una certa formalità. Per esempio scrivere, tradurre, parlare a un pubblico colto, ecc, quasi come se in quel momento stesse usando una lingua straniera.

Parlare il proprio *dialètto* (e stavolta è standard! ) e conoscere (e insegnare?) lo standard *non sono due cose che si escludono a vicenda*... in my opinion.

Grazie per la pazienza.

Giorgino


----------



## lavandaroma

aphaelena said:


> xeneize, infatti il mio dubbio è proprio questo, così come in Italia è pieno di accenti diversi negli Stati Uniti la roba non cambia..giustamente hai detto, non ne esiste uno più tipico.Ecco, dunque la stessa cosa qui in Italia!
> 
> 
> Stiannu, hai ragione in tv oggi si sente sempre più spesso parlare in romanesco, ma devo dire che il dialetto non conta, a me non da fastidio sentire parlare in dialetto, perchè comunque un italiano ci arriva lo stesso, ma sicuramente il dialetto non può essere insegnato come Italiano! Io parlo solo di accenti..
> Secondo me non esiste un accento standard.



Vivo negli USA da oltre 30 anni. La pronucia piu' "neutra" in Americano e' quella dello stato dell'Iowa.
Infatti quasi tutti i giornalisti televisivi provengono da li o vanno a studiare dizione nello stesso stato.


----------



## pldclcc

Crisidelm said:


> Ripeto:"La italianilla, non confondere "grafia" con "pronuncia": normalmente segreto non si scrive esplicitando l'accento, ma se si pronuncia con l'accento sbagliato sulla seconda e, il fatto che la pronuncia non è quella corretta risulta evidente (*a chi parla normalmente Italiano, perlomeno: è ovvio che per chi italiano non è, oppure negli ambienti in cui il dialetto locale è usato di preferenza, tutto ciò non vale*); "segréto" e "segrèto" suonano ben differenti al pronunciarle...".
> Sono perfettamente conscio che la pronuncia delle parole varia da regione e regione, ma ciò ricade nel dominio dei "dialetti": io parlo di un italiano che parla italiano con proprietà (senza necessariamente essere un professore), che pronuncia "buono" correttamente, indipendentemente da dove venga. In alcune zone, limitate, del Veneto, è normale dire "segrèto" (oltre ad altre parole con e ed o pronunciate aperte quando dovrebbero essere chiuse ecc.), però risulta chiaro anche alle persone provenienti da tali zone che è una pronuncia tutta loro, incorretta sebbene abituale.


Ti sbagli, in italiano la pronuncia delle vocali varia a prescindere dalle lingue regionali, formando gli accenti regionali. Solo i nativi toscani e del Lazio settentrionale, 10% della popolazione, pronuncia """correttamente"""


----------



## ohbice

Loro e in più Conti, il presentatore televisivo. Scende sempre nell'alto Lazio in vacanza, prende il sole e impara la pronuncia.


----------



## danieleferrari

pldclcc said:


> Solo i nativi toscani e del Lazio settentrionale, 10% della popolazione, pronuncia """correttamente"""


Fossi in te, sarei più cauto. 



ohbice said:


> Loro e in più Conti, il presentatore televisivo. Scende sempre nell'alto Lazio in vacanza, prende il sole e impara la pronuncia.


----------



## bearded

pldclcc said:


> Ti sbagli, in italiano la pronuncia delle vocali varia a prescindere dalle lingue regionali, formando gli accenti regionali. Solo i nativi toscani e del Lazio settentrionale, 10% della popolazione, pronuncia """correttamente"""


Mi permetto di dissentire (forse ''ti sbagli'' è un po' troppo perentorio: esistono formule più attenuate e .. modeste per obiettare): 1) ''in italiano'' c'è un unico modo di pronunciare le vocali, ed è quello dell'italiano standard; 2) gli accenti regionali,nei quali varia la pronuncia delle vocali e non solo, sono influenzati/determinati dalle lingue regionali (ovvero dialetti) ''sottostanti'', da cui non 'prescindono'.

La pronuncia  standard non è un'astrazione irraggiungibile: anche per chi non proviene dalla Toscana è sufficiente studiare un piccolo manuale di dizione, e fare un piccolo sforzo, per avvicinarvisi.  Sono innumerevoli ad esempio gli attori e gli annunciatori radiofonici (specie quelli di un tempo) che hanno una pronuncia standard: e non sono tutti toscani o laziali.

La situazione italiana è come quella della maggior parte dei paesi: la lingua nazionale sorge dalla diffusione di  un dialetto regionale prestigioso, e naturalmente la pronuncia migliore - o standard - è quella della regione di origine. In questo campo il problema dell'Italia (secondo me) è semmai che la pronuncia standard non viene insegnata nelle scuole insieme alla grammatica... Da qui sorge in molti l'errata convinzione che ''non valga la pena'' di allontanarsi dal proprio accento regionale, e anzi che sia giusto ipotizzare l'esistenza di diversi ''standard''.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> anche per chi non proviene dalla Toscana è sufficiente studiare un piccolo manuale di dizione, e fare un piccolo sforzo, per avvicinarvisi. Sono innumerevoli ad esempio gli attori e gli annunciatori radiofonici (specie quelli di un tempo) che hanno una pronuncia standard: e non sono tutti toscani o laziali.


Aggiungerei, se posso, che la pronuncia 'standard' potrebbe riguardare ambiti sorvegliati, come la televisione o la radio, ma non situazioni colloquiali e informali, dove c'è più libertà di scelta.



bearded said:


> In questo campo il problema dell'Italia (secondo me) è semmai che la pronuncia standard non viene insegnata nelle scuole insieme alla grammatica...


E spesso influenzata anche dall'italiano regionale del docente.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> E spesso influenzata anche dall'italiano regionale del docente


 Ahimè
Però da qualche parte si potrebbe pure cominciare: ad es. inserendo la pronuncia tra le materie in cui gli insegnanti periodicamente si ''aggiornano'' - o dovrebbero aggiornarsi.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Ahimè


Io ad esempio dico: «ahimé» con la "e" chiusa. Ma la pianto qui, giuro. 😄


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Io ad esempio dico: «ahimé» con la "e" chiusa. Ma la pianto qui, giuro. 😄


Tu sei più moderno di me:

Treccani


> *ahimè* ‹_aimè_› (o *aimè*; _oggi_ com. anche *ahimé*) interiez...


----------



## gnommero

ohbice said:


> Loro e in più Conti, il presentatore televisivo. Scende sempre nell'alto Lazio in vacanza, prende il sole e impara la pronuncia.


Conti il presentatore è di Firenze


----------

